# Seeking China Law Jobs



## CQrecruit (Nov 10, 2010)

Seeking legal careers in China and don't know where to look online. Look no further because a company has put together a online legal recruitment website that provide the latest legal jobs available in Beijing, Shanghai and more. Type in CQrecruit in Google.


----------

